# Off contract cell phone plan prices?



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm currently off contract and with Rogers. I have an unlocked iPhone 5 and would like to know what you guys are paying for service who are off contract. I do have the $30 6 G data plan along with 200 mins talk, unlimited texts, and visual voice mail for around $37.50 per month. Do you think I could get a better deal with Rogers or elsewhere since I no longer have a contract.


----------



## voyager_rob (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm hoping to see some deals soon.
Usually the best deals are just around the iPhone launch date so things may show up soon.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I agree, there will likely be some promo plans around the iphone launch date. That said, I'd be surprised to see the 6GB for $30 plan come back, and I would not give that up. They'll need to pry it from my cold dead hands...

Currently I'm with fido, have the $30 6gb data plan, and a $25 holiday promo plan from xmas ($150 daytime, which is far more than I need, plus evenings/weekends at 5pm, unlimited texts, canada wide long distance and caller id/basic voicemail all included)

Total cost with taxes comes out to $63 a month, which seems to be pretty decent to me compared to most plans currently on the market.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I called and was only able to negotiate another $5 off per month. I am not in a contract so I will keep my eyes out for new deals from other carriers. Rogers has a weak signal near my home while Telus has an excellent signal, even in my basement.


----------



## Treef (Mar 19, 2008)

I called Rogers with about 7 months left on my 3 year contract and got this deal:

3GB Data
Unlimited Talk & Text
Unlimited Canada Wide (no roaming or long distance in Canada)
iPhone package (visual voicemail etc.)
$73.45 (after tax)

It's an $85 plan that they're discounting by $20, for 1 year.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Benito said:


> I'm currently off contract and with Rogers. I have an unlocked iPhone 5 and would like to know what you guys are paying for service who are off contract. I do have the $30 6 G data plan along with 200 mins talk, unlimited texts, and visual voice mail for around $37.50 per month. Do you think I could get a better deal with Rogers or elsewhere since I no longer have a contract.


$37.50 for 6GB data, 200 mins, unlimited texts and visual voicemail?? Unless I'm completely out of the loop on this, there's no way you're going to get a better deal than that.

I was paying over $70/month from Rogers for less than that.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

kloan said:


> $37.50 for 6GB data, 200 mins, unlimited texts and visual voicemail?? Unless I'm completely out of the loop on this, there's no way you're going to get a better deal than that.
> 
> I was paying over $70/month from Rogers for less than that.


No I'm paying $30 for 6 G data plus $37.50 now reduce to $32.50 for a total of $62.50 plus tax per month. I could not get more off from Rogers than that.


----------



## GerryS (Dec 8, 2004)

*Rogers*

Just moved my iPhones from Telus to Rogers. Go 2GB data with unlimited text and talk Canada wide. This was $65.00. My second phone was $35.00. Seems OK especially since I'm getting a $30 credit for 6 months due to porting difficulties. (Had to fight [nicely] for that though.)


----------



## dwayner (Nov 25, 2007)

GerryS said:


> Just moved my iPhones from Telus to Rogers. Go 2GB data with unlimited text and talk Canada wide. This was $65.00. My second phone was $35.00. Seems OK especially since I'm getting a $30 credit for 6 months due to porting difficulties.
> 
> I'm looking to leave Rogers after 20 years with them. I have 55$ 1 gig plan.
> My 3G speeds are terrible to nothing. I live ten minutes outside of Calgary!!
> ...


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Right now I pay $45.76 per month on koodo for canada wide 400mins, unlimited incoming, unlimited video/picture/text messaging international, VM call-id 1gb data. Plan no longer exists tho. Seems like a lot of the deals of last year are no longer.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Benito said:


> No I'm paying $30 for 6 G data plus $37.50 now reduce to $32.50 for a total of $62.50 plus tax per month. I could not get more off from Rogers than that.


Thats pretty much what I pay with Rogers for my unlocked iPhone 5. I negotiated that price outside of a contract. I have the 6 gig, 200 mins, unlimited text, free after 6 pm and on weekends and voicemail. That was the best they could do for me when I was talking to retentions


----------



## racewalker (Sep 20, 2010)

I am with koodo, I have 5 gigs, unlimited voice canada wide, unlimited text and picture messaging, voice mail etc. $67 taxes in. I had horrible service from Rogers. I am still paying out two small contracts just to get away from them.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm at $55 plus tax for Unlimited Voice & Texting in Canada. 3 GB data, CD and VM with Rogers. That was a off the shelf plan offered in Manitoba a couple of months ago.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

On the $58 unlimited nationwide calling, unlimited messaging, visual voicemail and 2GB data with Koodo. Works but not spectacular in my mind. Comes to $63 with taxes. Off contract though so will jump ship if something comes up better.

Seems like most carriers boosted prices by $5 in the past year...


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Dr_AL said:


> On the $58 unlimited nationwide calling, unlimited messaging, visual voicemail and 2GB data with Koodo. Works but not spectacular in my mind. Comes to $63 with taxes. Off contract though so will jump ship if something comes up better.
> 
> Seems like most carriers boosted prices by $5 in the past year...


You made sure to get your 10% discount for having your own device?


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

jawknee said:


> You made sure to get your 10% discount for having your own device?


They started that after. Looking at wind, videotron at the moment if I just ship. Then could come back to get the 10% off except my plan doesn't exist at the moment. I guess I really just need to call retentions to get them to add the 10% off.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Dr_AL said:


> They started that after. Looking at wind, videotron at the moment if I just ship. Then could come back to get the 10% off except my plan doesn't exist at the moment. I guess I really just need to call retentions to get them to add the 10% off.


They added mine retroactively. Tho my plan existed still at the time.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

*Koodo - $55 unlimited across Canada 5GB data*

Koodo in Sask and Manitoba have the current best smartphone offer in Canada -

Koodo Mobile - Home - Mobile Phones, Cell Phones | Koodo Mobile

Here's how to get the plan any where in Canada (and it's eligible for a bring your own phone discount too - 10%.

Living in Toronto? Ontario? Anywhere else other than MB/SK? Follow these steps: 

1. If you are NOT a Koodo customer, simply go to a Koodo dealer and tell them that you are moving/getting a job/going to school to Saskatoon/Winnipeg (wherever) and you're here to activate a new line for your unlocked phone (iphone, android, whatever) for that particular city. 
2. Tell them that you'd like the $55 Canada Wide promo plan, as it will work for you when you COME BACK HOME (convenience of being canada wide.. you get to keep your Saskatoon/Winnipeg number without paying long distance!!). 
3. Give them your real address (So if you live in toronto or wherever, give them the REAL address where you live) and say that you'll update the contact info online later. 
4. Pay the $9.99 for your sim card, and just casually take the sim card home. Don't activate it in your phone. 
5. Set up your Koodo Online Self Serve Portal at home.. (the self service portal that manages your billing online.. etc)
6. Wait a few hours so your new number ripples through the network.... and port your original phone number (for example, your toronto number) on TOP of your Saskatoon/Winnipeg number. 
7. 15-20 minutes later, your Saskatoon/Winnipeg number is gone, and you now have your Toronto number with the amazing $55 plan!!!! Hooray!!

For porting:

1. Make sure your phone number is ACTIVE, NOT suspended, terminated, cancelled, carrying a balance(if its a service like wind or mobilicity) or anything. Otherwise, it will mess up the port, and cost you more money in fees. 
2. Make sure the account owner of your phone number is the SAME account owner as the koodo account you're porting to. 
3. Get the pin number to your original carrier's account RIGHT, or it will stop the port from working. 
4. Have your original carrier's account number ready.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

How good is Koodo's coverage and service? I can barely get LTE here in the Beaches Toronto with Rogers.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Koodo is Telus. 

I suggest you use an app called carriercompare to rank signals in your area.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

skippythebushkangaroo said:


> Koodo is Telus.
> 
> I suggest you use an app called carriercompare to rank signals in your area.


I've been monitoring that plan on RFD. So great. Currently with koodo at 45 all in and would love to switch to the skmb plan, just don't want to jump through all them hoops. 10bucks more for all that data would be so worth it.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

That Koodo plan works. Lots of people taking advantage of the open door loop hole.

I'm with Rogers with an all you can eat voice/txt/6GB package at $60 per month. Rogers network where i live is very strong and I've found for travelling across the country it's been very good. I also get good customer service - though I am classified as small business.

Every time FIDO (a Rogers company) comes out with a promotion I usually call retentions. They usually take $5 off per month. I'm sure a promo will be coming up soon, just a matter of time.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm pretty happy with Virgin. I have unlimited nationwide calling and texting, 2GB data, CID and voicemail (not visual though) for 57$ (that's was last year's Black Friday promotion). That plan is currently $60, and you'd get $6 off for bringing your own phone. Might not be the best choice for heavy data users, but as a home phone replacement, it's pretty good.

I found that the Virgin (Bell) network has really good coverage, but LTE speeds can be slower than Rogers (15-20 Mbps vs 30+ on Rogers).


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm trying this, even though it's not ready for prime time. I have a Flex rate tablet plan ($5/$10/$20/$40 per month for 10MB/100MB/500MB/4GB data) for my unlocked contract free phone. I use mainly wi-fi. I use Fongo or Skype for calls and texts.

Main issue is sub-optimal call quality with Fongo. Have never paid more than $20, but most months are $10.

I would love to hear if others have an alternative to Fongo. The reason I use Fongo, is that it gives me a local number, unlike Skype.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

All of my international calling which is mainly US is done using Bria as a client. Still have the same call display, voice mail, etc. 

I also use GV Mobile for google voice - outgoing calls are free for North America as are txts. It uses voip outbound. 

Quality has been solid when in a strong 3G or LTE zone. 

Cell minutes and txts should be bundled with 10GB data for $50 per month no contract.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

If you've got a tbay postal code this $50 plan from virgin is a steal. Byod it will be $45 (10% off)
http://www.virginmobile.ca/en/support/thunderbay-network-expansion.html


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

jawknee said:


> If you've got a tbay postal code this $50 plan from virgin is a steal. Byod it will be $45 (10% off)
> The super-speedy 4G network is now live in Thunder Bay - Virgin Mobile Canada


I don't see how you can sign up online - looks like you have to go to a store to do it?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

John Clay said:


> I don't see how you can sign up online - looks like you have to go to a store to do it?


Yep. As with the Koodo SKMB promo (Koodo - $55 unlimited Canada-wide talk & text /5GB data - MB and SK only - RedFlagDeals.com Forums), I think some stores will let you sign up with a fake code... but yah. 

I just wish these d!cks would make these plans available everywhere. I'd love to jump on one.


----------

